# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Sleep Programming through Affirmations

## hiteshjethra

Guys,

I have been trying to program my mind by listening to affirmations while asleep. I loop my affirmations audio and play it all night long.

I have been doing this almost every night for like 3 weeks or so. So far all I have managed is to have a dream somewhat related to my affirmations.

My objective is NOT dream control at the moment - its programming the mind.

I have read that since the conscious mind is inactive while we sleep, this technique is optimum to bypass the conscious mind filters.

Has anyone tried anything like this and got any results?

Any suggestions / do's & dont that I could use?

----------


## Darkmatters

Here's what worked for me just last night, and it's similar to what you're doing. 

Not affirmations, but I just discovered Binaural Beats and deep meditation music. Certain kinds of music will put your brain into Theta Wave production, which is a very slow frequency brainwave, present in hypnosis and trance states. People who have been meditating for many years achieve theta wave production, and it's what causes the bliss and joy they feel from meditation, that you don[t get in the beginning (unless you;re using the deep meditation music or binaural beats). 

Basically when your brain slows down to Theta it's in the state of dreaming, and you can access the unconscious fairly directly, only you're awake rather than asleep. 

So what I did, after meditating for probably over an hour listening to this kind of music and binaural beats, I went to sleep feeling extremely good and deeply relaxed, and after my first awakening (didn't think to try this before going to sleep) I said to myself *"I want to have a lucid dream"*. 

It worked. 

Also I read from Robert Waggoner's book (forget the name offhand... Lucid Dream something something). So I got LDing pretty well stuffed into my relaxed brain that way. 

I remember in the dream thinking about some of what I was reading in the book... I was laying in my bed (in the dream) presumably in the position I was actually sleeping in, with my face pressed against my window. In reality I wasn't by the window, but I did have my face very near the wall... not pressed against it, but close enough I could feel cold coming off the wall, so I was definitely aware of it. 

I was looking at a building outside (which isn't really there IRL) and thinking about the idea that when you look at something for too long in a lucid it destabilizes the dream and the object will change. I wanted to test this. So I just kept looking at the building... there were lighted yellow letters over the door of this old dark brick building that I couldn't read. 

Then it changed. 

Just subtlely... something hard to detect... I think the patterning of the bricks (way they were arranged) changed slightly, and the sign over the door now said something like WalMart, but I still couldn't really clearly read it. 

More happened, but this is getting long enough...

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

When you sleep and are trying to program your mind your micropone or reciever is turned off or at best badly muffled. However, on some level it is reaching your brain.  The problem here is state dependent learning. Meaning if you are in a state of mind your memory will be greatest of that event while occupying the same mental state which is unconscious.

I do believe there is benefit in doing this. Secondly, I do think the best way to program your mind is to relax completely, listen to music that supports your goal, visualize goal & using an affirmation in present tense. 

I think the benefit in listening to them while you sleep is that on some level you will be familiat even if that level is unconscious. Second there is always a chance that you could dream about the material, find insight, & remember it when you wake up. That potential is a huge plus don't you think?

If your interested I could suggest excellent books on this written by a licensed psychologist.

----------


## hiteshjethra

> Here's what worked for me just last night, and it's similar to what you're doing. 
> 
> Not affirmations, but I just discovered Binaural Beats and deep meditation music. Certain kinds of music will put your brain into Theta Wave production, which is a very slow frequency brainwave, present in hypnosis and trance states. People who have been meditating for many years achieve theta wave production, and it's what causes the bliss and joy they feel from meditation, that you don[t get in the beginning (unless you;re using the deep meditation music or binaural beats). 
> 
> Basically when your brain slows down to Theta it's in the state of dreaming, and you can access the unconscious fairly directly, only you're awake rather than asleep. 
> 
> So what I did, after meditating for probably over an hour listening to this kind of music and binaural beats, I went to sleep feeling extremely good and deeply relaxed, and after my first awakening (didn't think to try this before going to sleep) I said to myself *"I want to have a lucid dream"*. 
> 
> It worked. 
> ...



Thanx for the detailed reply, I too have been using Binaural beats for a while. Started with Alpha and have now moved on to Theta & Gamma and sometimes Hypergamma.

Problem is , even though BB does relax my mind, it doesnt completely turn off the mental chatter. Also I cant use BB for longer than 30mins or so. Beyond 30m I either sleep off or my back starts to ache.

The real bliss lies beyond the mental chatter  in the recess of deep silence. This deep silence has been eluding my for many many years.

Infact my primary objective to Sleep Program is to entrain my mind to reach that state of Void.

----------


## hiteshjethra

> When you sleep and are trying to program your mind your micropone or reciever is turned off or at best badly muffled. However, on some level it is reaching your brain.  The problem here is state dependent learning. Meaning if you are in a state of mind your memory will be greatest of that event while occupying the same mental state which is unconscious.
> 
> I do believe there is benefit in doing this. Secondly, I do think the best way to program your mind is to relax completely, listen to music that supports your goal, visualize goal & using an affirmation in present tense. 
> 
> I think the benefit in listening to them while you sleep is that on some level you will be familiat even if that level is unconscious. Second there is always a chance that you could dream about the material, find insight, & remember it when you wake up. That potential is a huge plus don't you think?
> 
> If your interested I could suggest excellent books on this written by a licensed psychologist.



Thanx for your response. Yes I am hoping that the potential is huge and that my efforts eventually pay-off. Its just that I am beginning to lose hope, which is why I am looking for reassuarance by asking if this has actually worked for someone. 

I dont mind being patient, I just want to be sure that I am on the right path.

About the books you suggested - If they can help me in any way I would be glad to read them. Please reply with your recommendations.

Thanks Again !!

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

Oh well you don't need any programming for that just use a mantra and repeat it for at least 20-30min. Towards the end of you incessant focused babble you will slip into the gap between thought. these moments of pure emptiness of conscoius awareness will lengthen as you go.  Its more important to go there when you want not how long you can stay there.

There has been argument as to which mantras are effective. I would say the mantra itself is relatively important. You can just say let-go as your mantra.

The books are Beyond Positive Thinking & Ultimate Secrets to Total Self Confidence both by Dr. Robert Anthony for mind programing & affirmations.  Deepak Chopra has SOME great stuff on using mantra. He even offers a course called primordial sound healing. I will say the course is very informative & enjoyable but you only are told to do one thing really & that is use a mantra twice a day for 30 minutes. 

I personally have put into practice most of Dr. Robert ANthony's Material. I highly recommend it.

----------


## Darkmatters

Ah yes, quieting the monkey mind! 

I used to have trouble with that when I first started meditating, but found a couple of techniques. The best one is a mental sound I use anytime my mind starts to subvocalize again. I use the BONK sound like a computer makes when you do something wrong. 

I started doing this because sometimes I'd have a song stuck in my head... that's the worst!! Almost impossible to meditate like that! So I imagined that bonk sound - actually I linked several of them together like a drumbeat to counter the music in my head. That worked. Once I"ve done that one time and killed the music, if it tries to come back I just have to imagine the sound once to silence it again. I might have to do that 3 or 4 times before I get my mind quiet. 

Heh... it was like the scene in Austin Powers (I think the 2nd one?) with Dr Evil and his son Scott, where Dr evil just kept saying "Zip it!" every time he tried to talk. Pretty soon he didn't even have to say it anymore, just grunt a little with a hand gesture, and then just the gesture. 

It takes less effort each time to get silence. 

But if I have music on I don't usually have any problem. The BBs alone might not do this... the only one I've listened to so far sounded like running water with a tone under it... that alone wouldn't stop internal chatter. But if I put on some music that does the trick. Reiki music or deep meditation music. I found this Digeridoo and Tibetan Singing Bowl music that really pulls me deep into slow brainwave rhythms. Look for anything that's called Deep Meditation... it should do the trick. 

I also learned from doing chakra healing that when I put my attention on my breathing it's hard to silence the internal chatter, but when I;m concentrating on parts of my body (chakras) there's not even the slightest tendency for chatter. I guess it takes too much concentration to remember all the chakra stuff.

----------


## hiteshjethra

> Oh well you don't need any programming for that just use a mantra and repeat it for at least 20-30min. Towards the end of you incessant focused babble you will slip into the gap between thought. these moments of pure emptiness of conscoius awareness will lengthen as you go.  Its more important to go there when you want not how long you can stay there.
> 
> There has been argument as to which mantras are effective. I would say the mantra itself is relatively important. You can just say let-go as your mantra.
> 
> The books are Beyond Positive Thinking & Ultimate Secrets to Total Self Confidence both by Dr. Robert Anthony for mind programing & affirmations.  Deepak Chopra has SOME great stuff on using mantra. He even offers a course called primordial sound healing. I will say the course is very informative & enjoyable but you only are told to do one thing really & that is use a mantra twice a day for 30 minutes. 
> 
> I personally have put into practice most of Dr. Robert ANthony's Material. I highly recommend it.



I do have a mantra given to me by my master. So i think i will stick to that and see how it goes. Its just that I am terrible at concentrating and my attention span is like 10secs. Well, I once read somewhere " Repetition is the mother of all skills" so will employ that.

----------


## hiteshjethra

> Ah yes, quieting the monkey mind! 
> 
> I used to have trouble with that when I first started meditating, but found a couple of techniques. The best one is a mental sound I use anytime my mind starts to subvocalize again. I use the BONK sound like a computer makes when you do something wrong. 
> 
> I started doing this because sometimes I'd have a song stuck in my head... that's the worst!! Almost impossible to meditate like that! So I imagined that bonk sound - actually I linked several of them together like a drumbeat to counter the music in my head. That worked. Once I"ve done that one time and killed the music, if it tries to come back I just have to imagine the sound once to silence it again. I might have to do that 3 or 4 times before I get my mind quiet. 
> 
> Heh... it was like the scene in Austin Powers (I think the 2nd one?) with Dr Evil and his son Scott, where Dr evil just kept saying "Zip it!" every time he tried to talk. Pretty soon he didn't even have to say it anymore, just grunt a little with a hand gesture, and then just the gesture. 
> 
> It takes less effort each time to get silence. 
> ...



There have been numerous times that a song has gotten stuck in my head. So will try it out and see if it works. I listen to Gamma and it has running water sounds  and it sounded pretty good to me. 

I am afraid that if i add music , the music will give me enough stimulus to set off my mind on a trip of its own. So i think i will stick to min. stimulus and keep up to it till i finally get my mind where i want it.

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

This has more to do with persistance. You can get distracted but just keep going.  Every journey of 1,000 miles begins with a single step & no one can take our journies for us. Besides any effort spent will be a wise investment that will give you a return on investment 1000 fold.  

Above all be easy about this. Treat yourself as if you were helping someone you love. This is another opportunity to that will have an unlimited potential for your return on investment.

Happy Trails

----------


## Darkmatters

The music gives my mind something to focus on... it's WHY I can stop the internal dialogue. 

You ought to at least try it and see how it goes... what can it hurt just trying it once?

----------


## hiteshjethra

@Darkmatters

I will surely give it a try. What sort of music would u recommend? Yanni ? or perhaps Mozart Symphonies?

----------


## hiteshjethra

@ Hijo de la Luna

I have been persistent for many many years now. will keep up to it till I get there.

What do you mean by "Treat yourself as if you were helping someone you love" ?

----------


## Darkmatters

Well, maybe you could find some regular music that would work, but I'd definitely start out with the music that's made for this. It's called Deep Meditation music or there's also a kind called Reiki music. Just google those terms, you;ll find a bunch. Should be able to get a bunch of it free and find some you really like. 

Like I said, I;m really digging this music called Digeridoo and Tibetan Singing Bowl Music. I got it on iTunes - it's specifically for Deep Meditation, made you bring you into Theta wave production. YOu can find the same album on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Tibetan-Singin...9062359&sr=8-1

You can listen to samples there.

Here's another one, Bamboo Flute music from your country: http://www.amazon.com/Dawn-New-Age-B...9062648&sr=1-1

Maybe try some Deep Forest and/or Enigma (apparently they've done music together). I was just looking into this, and been running into some nice deep meditation music by them.

----------


## hiteshjethra

> This has more to do with persistance. You can get distracted but just keep going.  Every journey of 1,000 miles begins with a single step & no one can take our journies for us. Besides any effort spent will be a wise investment that will give you a return on investment 1000 fold.  
> 
> Above all be easy about this. Treat yourself as if you were helping someone you love. This is another opportunity to that will have an unlimited potential for your return on investment.
> 
> Happy Trails







> Well, maybe you could find some regular music that would work, but I'd definitely start out with the music that's made for this. It's called Deep Meditation music or there's also a kind called Reiki music. Just google those terms, you;ll find a bunch. Should be able to get a bunch of it free and find some you really like. 
> 
> Like I said, I;m really digging this music called Digeridoo and Tibetan Singing Bowl Music. I got it on iTunes - it's specifically for Deep Meditation, made you bring you into Theta wave production. YOu can find the same album on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Tibetan-Singin...9062359&sr=8-1
> 
> You can listen to samples there.
> 
> Here's another one, Bamboo Flute music from your country: http://www.amazon.com/Dawn-New-Age-B...9062648&sr=1-1
> 
> Maybe try some Deep Forest and/or Enigma (apparently they've done music together). I was just looking into this, and been running into some nice deep meditation music by them.



 A big heartfelt thank you to both Hijo and DarkMatters - I tried focussing on the music twice and didnt have much luck with it. I know its too early , I need to be more persisitent. Meanwhile I also tried  chanting my mantr and that seems to be working for now. 

As far as i am concerned, its easier for me to chant and concentrate while I am walking . As a result I am walking at least an hour each day and chanting while I do it. So far I am making good progress. When i sit down to chant / meditate / visualize my mind just wanders a lot . 

Will keep you posted

Thanks again !!
Hitesh

----------

